# Veiled chameleon shedding



## Abbey (Jun 7, 2012)

i have a veiled chameleon, only had him 4weeks and he is roughly 8weeks old now. He has started to shed and recently he has started to walk around with his eyes closed and act as if he cant see anything around him? could this be due to him shedding or is it something more serious? any information would be appreciated..i have never had a lizard before, so im new to all this.


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, is the uv light across the top of his cage? What uv are you using?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Can you give further deatils of your full set up please. Size of viv, UV lighting, heat source, temperatures, humidity, misting routine, feeding routine etc

The more info you can give, the better people will be able to advise you - elcome to RFUK  xx


----------



## Abbey (Jun 7, 2012)

3ft viv, dont know the exact measurements as the people in the shop set it all up for me.
Yes his UV light is at the top of the tank
mist often with warm water
when feeding i dust the crickets and i have started to introduce meal worms now and he seems to like them 
he has a 40watt basking bulb and a heat mat

is that enough information?
Thankyou very much for your help!


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Abbey said:


> 3ft viv, dont know the exact measurements as the people in the shop set it all up for me.
> Yes his UV light is at the top of the tank
> mist often with warm water
> when feeding i dust the crickets and i have started to introduce meal worms now and he seems to like them
> ...


Chameleons dont need a heat mat,and you need a higher wattage bulb,you should have a 5.0 uvb also, I had a 5.0 uvb and a 75 watt heat bulb and that keep the temperature around 90f,I use shedding aid to help with the shed also, If you need any more help please feel free to pm me


----------



## Abbey (Jun 7, 2012)

the place where we had him from said to leave the heat mat on all night for the temperature. they originally put a 25watt normal house bulb in the viv when they set it up, but with research, i found that normal bulbs are not right for them as they let out constant heat? so we got him a proper reptile basking bulb and upped the wattage to 40watt.

the temp at the moment is 95oF.. is this hot enough?


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

They have no use of a heat mat : / & defo change the bulb to 75 watt, I use the new t5 12% uv light by Arcadia on my Yemen, I don't recommend mealworms for such a baby Yemen , if not digested fully they could do harm, stick to dusted crickets.


----------



## Abbey (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay, so ill get a hotter bulb? only today i noticed him acting like this, could it be because he is shedding aswell?

Thankyou to everyone for your help!


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Abbey said:


> the place where we had him from said to leave the heat mat on all night for the temperature. they originally put a 25watt normal house bulb in the viv when they set it up, but with research, i found that normal bulbs are not right for them as they let out constant heat? so we got him a proper reptile basking bulb and upped the wattage to 40watt.
> 
> the temp at the moment is 95oF.. is this hot enough?


Yes 95f is ok but no need of a heat mat,Get a 75 watt bulb and at night if its cold you can have a ceramic bulb but I just turn all of the light off at night as its hot enough


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

He may just have a bit of shed stuck around the eye area, give him a little luke warm spray. 
As said before there is no need for a heat mat, they need a good temp drop at night so on in day and off at night is the general rule.
Basking temp sounds ok to me, and the uv too. Keep an eye on him it could be nothing and he will be fine tomorrow but if it persists i would go to a vet to be safe


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

If you could upload a few pics of setup & Yemen then people would see what the problem may be x


----------



## Abbey (Jun 7, 2012)

ill try the hotter bulb. Thankyou very much!
thinking of it, he ate 5 mealworms one after the other, night before last and its unusual for him to eat alot in such a short space.. could this also be another reason why hes started to act different?


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Abbey said:


> ill try the hotter bulb. Thankyou very much!
> thinking of it, he ate 5 mealworms one after the other, night before last and its unusual for him to eat alot in such a short space.. could this also be another reason why hes started to act different?


Yeah go for the 75 watt,and mealworms are fine for chameleons :2thumb:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

I would think its down to him shedding hun, do a warm spray tomorrow , change the spotlight to 75w, get rid of heat mat , and use dusted cricket/ small locust. Keep an eye on him : )) x


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Abbey said:


> ill try the hotter bulb. Thankyou very much!
> thinking of it, he ate 5 mealworms one after the other, night before last and its unusual for him to eat alot in such a short space.. could this also be another reason why hes started to act different?


Here is the 75 watt I use and would recommend 
Exo Terra Sun Glo Neodymium Daylight Basking Spot Lampt: Great Bargains at zooplus
Also you should replace your bulbs every year


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

It is also worth mentioning that Yemens are a lot more bombproof than you would expect


----------



## Abbey (Jun 7, 2012)

i hope its just him going through his shedding phase! Lol. Ive only had him 4 weeks and i'm still learning alot about them.. i did research before buying him but theres alot more too it! haha.

ive got that bulb in 40watt, so ill defo get a 75watt bulb.. thankyou!

thats good to know.. they look so fragile and especially because hes so small at the moment..cant wait till he gets a little bigger.


----------



## Abbey (Jun 7, 2012)

thankyou to everyone for your help!


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Abbey said:


> i hope its just him going through his shedding phase! Lol. Ive only had him 4 weeks and i'm still learning alot about them.. i did research before buying him but theres alot more too it! haha.
> 
> ive got that bulb in 40watt, so ill defo get a 75watt bulb.. thankyou!
> 
> thats good to know.. they look so fragile and especially because hes so small at the moment..cant wait till he gets a little bigger.


Oh yes there is A LOT of research with chameleons lol,But they do make great pets and when people hear you have one there always like "woow" :lol2:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Let us know how he gets on :2thumb: x


----------



## Abbey (Jun 7, 2012)

Hes more lively now . really shedding at the moment.. so i think it was because of that.
Also, is there anything i could put in his tank to help with the shedding, like a rock or something?


----------

